# Zoraluvs PokeMart + Updated



## M O L K O (Aug 23, 2014)

*Bank Balls/Events and soon to come, Misc. Legends*



I normally do trades on reddit but coming back here I think this will be a good place to trade pokemon as well.
with that said, I have all my bankballs listed in a document ---> [x] 

*Things to know! *​



*Ratio's!*




Most pokemon have a ration of 50/50 of being male/female. However some, like Rilou, Togepi, fossil pokemon, starters and so on, have a low ratio of 12.5% being female. That is why my charmander, Togepi, and Rilou are priced higher.




*Hidden Abilities!*




Dream balls are special because you have the chance of getting the pokemons hidden ability, I have it marked in my document if I have the pokemon and its hidden ability. Hidden abilities are priced just a tad higher.




*Egg Moves!*




Some have egg moves, some don't. I can breed egg moves onto a bank ball if you desire but we'll have to set a time to trade as I'll have to do it personally myself.




*Why you need female Bank balls*




I think I should mention this here, bank balls can only be passed on to females during breeding. 




*Natures/Iv's*




Most times than not they're of random nature, as most people just take the bank ball and breed their pokemon from there, however I can provide natures, and 5IV of Jolly, Adamant, Modest, and Timid pokes at a cost. However not on 12.5% pokemon, I wont survive man.


Rates:
50/50;Non HA Bank Ball = 25 TBT
12.5%; Non HA Bank Ball = 50 TBT
12.5%; HA Bank Ball = 75 TBT

Reminder, the bankballs are listed here 

[x/x/x/x/x/This Link/x/x/x/x/x/x]

Note: Bank ball list is what I'm trading here. The shiny/Event pages are references. Sorry for the confusion!
I plan to add shinies once I look through my trophies shinies but thats for a later time~



*Events!*

All events now Listed at: 150 TBT [Unless stated otherwise]


Spoiler: Events



Korean Year Of the Dragon Shiny Deino 
Event Heracross 
Team Rocket Meowth
Shiny GAMESTP Suicine
E4ALL Manaphy 
Steven's Metagross
Concert Chatot
Ash's Pikachu
7-11 Pikachu
World2014 AegiSlash
Happy Hour Inkay [ENG/PS'd] - 50TBT
Mega Kick Pikachu [ENG/PS'd] - 50 TBT



*Legend Bin*





Note: I cannot gurantee the legitmacy of these since most were got via passerby trades or wonder trades. With that said they can be used in battle just fine and all that, just for all the people who want their pokemon 100% legit.

Shiny's 175/Non-Shiny 150



Spoiler: Legends



Lvl 100 Shiny Rayquaza [Shiny]
Lvl 100 Manaphy [Shiny]
Lvl 100 Azelf [Shiny]
Lvl 100 Regice [Shiny]
Lvl 68 Cressila



*Shinies!*
Lvl 30 Ninetails: NN Kyoko
Lvl 1 Charmader/Timid
Lvl 1 Ralts
Lvl 30 Dratini 6IV
Lvl 100 Liligant 6IV NN Wsteria 
Lvl 100 Sableye 6IV 
---
Time to add my trophies since I'm not really that attached to most 

Psyduck: Caught by me
Exeggcute: Bred by me and has HA
Dunsparce: Bred by me, Love Ball female
Macargo: Lvl 30, caught in Friend Safari and got through Passerby trade. I believe its legit
Bunnelby: Caught by me
Espurr: Grabbed on GTS, seems legit but I really can't tell.
Inkay: Grabbed on GTS, Has masterball? Probably hacked or someone was really excited.
Bagon:SVE trade and hatched by me.
Seviper: With EM's
Caterpie named chickenstrip, I won't change the nickname because it looks like a chicken strip and the only reason I'm selling it is because I have shiny butterfree, 

6IV shinies/Lvl 100 are also fullyEV trained and I ask for 250 TBT for these. All these others are 150 TBT




*NEW!!: Items!*






Spoiler: Items



*Item	Amount	TBT Bell*
Blazikenite	x1	75
Damp Rock	x8	50
Dawn Stone	x3	50
Deep Sea Scale	x4	50
Deep Sea Tooth	x3	50
Destiny Knot	x2	75
Dusk Stone	x2	50
Electrizier	        x1     50
Eviolite	        x1	50
Focus Sash	x1	75
Lucky Egg	x4	75
Mawilite	x1	75
Mental Herb	x1	50
Metal Coat	x1	50
Mewtwonite Y	x2 *	75
Moon Stone	x1	50
Mystic Water	x1	50
Prism Scale	x2	50
Protector	        x3     50
Razor Claw	        x1	 50
Medichamite      X1     50
Engima Berry	x10	25





*Reject Bin*





Yea it's harsh, but I love my bank balls which can only be passed to females. Leaving all these precious lil males without homes. I keep the ones with Egg moves and decent IV's. Most times I wonder trade them off, however I think I'll try to give them here.




Spoiler: Current Rejects




[Moon ball] Zubat - Inner focus - Brave Bird/Defog/Curse/Pursuit
[Dream Balll] Mareep - Static/Plus - Tackle/Growl
Moon Ball] Larvitar -Guts-Bite/Leer/Dragon Dance/Pursuit 
[Dream Ball] Castform-  Fprecast - Cosmic Power/Hex/Clear Smog/Ominous wind 
[Heavy Ball] Piplup -Torrent- Hydro Pump/Aqua Ring/Icy wind Agility
[Moon Ball] Sneasel - Keen Eye/Inner Focus - Taunt/Fake Out/Ice Punch/Icicle Crash
[Love Ball] Cherubi -Chlorophyll- Tackle/Heal Pulse/Grass Whistle/Weather Ball
[Moon Ball] Oddish - Chlorophyll - Charm/Synthesis/Ingrain/Teeter Dance
[Dream Ball] Absol - Superluck/Justified[HA] Scratch/Feint/Play Rough/Megahorn
[Dream Ball] Pachirisu - Volt Asorb - Bestow/Flatter/Follow Me/Ion Deluge
[Dream Ball]Togepi [All Modest and Super Luck which is their HA] - Growl/Charm/Morning Sun
[Fast Ball] Yanma - Timid w/ Speed boost. No EMs. 




All of them are males and will sell them for 5!! TBT each
They're piling up D: so for the next few days instead of 10 TBT, these are now 5!! 

If you want a competitive bank ball let me know.

I can do these natures with 5IV/6IV -* Adamant, Jolly, Impish, Timid, Modest, Bold*
Order form for this is:


```
Pokemon:
BankBall:
HA? [If it comes with it]
IV Spread
```
:

Order for anything else:

```
IGN:
FC:
Your order:
```



Spoiler: Credit



Naami - 100 TBT


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Ign:Alyssa
FC:3050-7965-9013
Your order:Shiny Amaura,Shiny white florges,Shiny frosslass,and Moon ball misdreavus
Not sure what my total is


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 23, 2014)

_Moonblast_ said:


> Ign:Alyssa
> FC:3050-7965-9013
> Your order:Shiny Amaura,Shiny white florges,Shiny frosslass,and Moon ball misdreavus
> Not sure what my total is



I shoulda made it clearer in the rules, the bank balls are for trade, the event list is a reference. The shiny list is there for a personal reference. Sorry about that. I'll edit that page and OP now~

The Moon Ball Misdreavus is 50 TBT bells btw ;u;/


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> I shoulda made it clearer in the rules, the bank balls are for trade, the event list is a reference. The shiny list is there for a personal reference. Sorry about that. I'll edit that page and OP now~
> 
> The Moon Ball Misdreavus is 50 TBT bells btw ;u;/



Oh .-. nevermind then


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 23, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## doveling (Aug 23, 2014)

anything you like here?
list


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 23, 2014)

What's the blue pidgeot?


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 23, 2014)

sunflower said:


> anything you like here?
> list


A lot actually, I'm somewhat new to collecting event pokes. The thing is I've collected them in the past and then stopped and yada.

The one's I'm really after that you have are

10 ANNIV Charizard
Recital Piplup
VGC Mamoswine
Pokemon sunday Tropius
a-nation pikachu
7-11 pikachu
bullet nation pikachu 
I'll pay 300 TBT each or if you see anything you wanted off my events/bankballs/Shinies [depending on what shiny, anything that has 'Y' as a trophy is up for trade]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Guero101 said:


> What's the blue pidgeot?



It's from this event  
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_local_Japanese_event_Pok%C3%A9mon_distributions_in_Generation_V#Blue.27s_Pidgeot


----------



## doveling (Aug 23, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> A lot actually, I'm somewhat new to collecting event pokes. The thing is I've collected them in the past and then stopped and yada.
> 
> The one's I'm really after that you have are
> 
> ...



aha same, took me a good few months to build up again aha!!
yep i can do 300tbt per, sounds good!

at the moment, i have most of your banks&shinies so im good ah


----------



## Dasbreenee (Aug 23, 2014)

I sent a VM as you showed interest in the Ninetails from my thread.


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 23, 2014)

sunflower said:


> aha same, took me a good few months to build up again aha!!
> yep i can do 300tbt per, sounds good!
> 
> at the moment, i have most of your banks&shinies so im good ah


ugh I'm so close to buying all the events I don't have you have no idea.

I have [KOR] year of the dragon Deino if you want to do a 1:1 trade but other than that, all the events are 2100 and I'll send it over now C:

I might come back for the manaphy/VGC12 'mon orz


----------



## doveling (Aug 23, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> ugh I'm so close to buying all the events I don't have you have no idea.
> 
> I have [KOR] year of the dragon Deino if you want to do a 1:1 trade but other than that, all the events are 2100 and I'll send it over now C:
> 
> I might come back for the manaphy/VGC12 'mon orz



oh i sent the tbt back! im not ready to trade yet, im busy transferring bells sorry!!
if you want, i'll let you buy my other events at 150tbt a piece, since i'd love to help you with your collection!!
i should be ready in about 20mins or so


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 23, 2014)

sunflower said:


> oh i sent the tbt back! im not ready to trade yet, im busy transferring bells sorry!!
> if you want, i'll let you buy my other events at 150tbt a piece, since i'd love to help you with your collection!!
> i should be ready in about 20mins or so



That's no problem! and tysm! I'm going to finish something up in ACNL but in 30 minutes I'll be ready to trade C:


----------



## Chiffu (Aug 23, 2014)

IGN: Chiffuni 
FC: 1564-4111-9146 
Your order: Feebas

Thankies!


----------



## doveling (Aug 23, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> That's no problem! and tysm! I'm going to finish something up in ACNL but in 30 minutes I'll be ready to trade C:



no worries aha! i think i might have to post-pone our trade until later today, i found some homework sheets i had to catch up on (or else detention heh)
is that fine? so sorry!!

also if you could make a master list of roughly 10- 20 events you want that would be superb, so i can get everything ready at once!~


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 23, 2014)

sunflower said:


> no worries aha! i think i might have to post-pone our trade until later today, i found some homework sheets i had to catch up on (or else detention heh)
> is that fine? so sorry!!
> 
> also if you could make a master list of roughly 10- 20 events you want that would be superb, so i can get everything ready at once!~



lol np! what timezone are you? ;o; I'm looking at your doc now

I'll edit this post with the list c:

*Gamestop Dog Trio*
Raikou
Suicuine 
Entei
*Pikachu's*
7-11
kyushu Bullet Train
a-nation for life
Poke Center
*Non-Legend evens*
Piplup
Tropius
Mamoswine
PCNY Absol
Eevee house Slyveon
XY Slyveon
Celebrate Vaporeon [bae eeveeloution since day 1 tbh]
*Legend Events*
Rayquaza
Manaphy
Reishram
Zekrom

sobs this is so much ugh


----------



## doveling (Aug 23, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> lol np! what timezone are you? ;o; I'm looking at your doc now
> 
> I'll edit this post with the list c:



umm GMT+10 (AEST) hopefully i will be ready in like a few hours v_v
alrighty~


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 24, 2014)

sunflower said:


> umm GMT+10 (AEST) hopefully i will be ready in like a few hours v_v
> alrighty~



That's supa fine. I might be asleep, I might not but if anything we can trade tomorrow c:


----------



## doveling (Aug 24, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> That's supa fine. I might be asleep, I might not but if anything we can trade tomorrow c:



oh just saw the list aha!! 
i think we might have to trade tomorrow aha!~, i won't be avaliable til 5pm my time (don't have my chip) ;_:;


----------



## Chiffu (Aug 24, 2014)

Chiffu said:


> IGN: Chiffuni
> FC: 1564-4111-9146
> Your order: Feebas
> 
> Thankies!



so, um, is that a no?


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 24, 2014)

Chiffu said:


> so, um, is that a no?



I've been hitting F5 because I'm super lazy to to move my mouse in inch and refresh this thread.
for that, I feel bad and am sorry ;-;

I'll add you and can have it for free!

- - - Post Merge - - -



sunflower said:


> oh just saw the list aha!!
> i think we might have to trade tomorrow aha!~, i won't be avaliable til 5pm my time (don't have my chip) ;_:;


thats fine! see you around and good luck on your studies!


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 24, 2014)

Taking orders.

It's storming here but I'll be able to deliver in an hour or two


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 24, 2014)

bump! online and ready to take orders c: should be able to add some legends today


----------



## Jakeee (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi I have 2 bank ball pokes is your interested actually I have a lot just tell me if your interested


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 24, 2014)

MarshalFan456 said:


> Hi I have 2 bank ball pokes is your interested actually I have a lot just tell me if your interested




Sure! As far as dream balls go I'm only interested in ones that have HA but other than that I'm always lookng for more.


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Jakeee (Aug 24, 2014)

Ok so I have 9 or 8 apricot/Dreamball pokes if you want!^__^


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 24, 2014)

MarshalFan456 said:


> Ok so I have 9 or 8 apricot/Dreamball pokes if you want!^__^



Could you list them and their gender for me ;u;


----------



## Jakeee (Aug 24, 2014)

Apricot ball       
Dratini              
Poliwag             
Pikachu             
Buizel                
Stantler
Zigzagoon
Growlithe

Dreamball
            Starly
           Togetic
           Poochyena
            Skitty

All are female


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 24, 2014)

Def want Dream Ball Starly and Skitty, do they HA?

Also are they Love, Moon, Level, Heavy, Sport, Friend, Lure, Fast or Safari?
http://www.serebii.net/games/geniball.shtml

I'm def interested in all of those. Where you wanting any of my bankballs or event pokemon?


----------



## Jakeee (Aug 24, 2014)

Well i was interested in TBT? but i also want your blues pidgeot?


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 24, 2014)

MarshalFan456 said:


> Well i was interested in TBT? but i also want your blues pidgeot?



Blue's Pidgeot C:
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/w...istributions_in_Generation_V#Blue.27s_Pidgeot

and ofc I can trade for TBT C:


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 24, 2014)

Cool shop idea, I shall order in the future :]


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 24, 2014)

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Cool shop idea, I shall order in the future :]



Ty  I'm updating the Legend page now so I'll finally have that up ^-^


----------



## MayorMudkip (Aug 25, 2014)

Just to check on the price, if I wanted to buy phanphy, cherubi, and kricketot, would the total be 150tbt?


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 25, 2014)

MayorMudkip said:


> Just to check on the price, if I wanted to buy phanphy, cherubi, and kricketot, would the total be 150tbt?



Correct C:


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 25, 2014)

bump~


----------



## toastia (Aug 25, 2014)

IGN: Princess
FC: Sidebar
Your order: Bank Ball Vulpix, female I believe it is. Males are fine too, I suppose.


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 25, 2014)

Prin said:


> IGN: Princess
> FC: Sidebar
> Your order: Bank Ball Vulpix, female I believe it is. Males are fine too, I suppose.



I have all females ^^, I'm able to nickname it if you wish. 
I'm in the middle of a battle but I'll add you as soon as I'm done


----------



## toastia (Aug 25, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> I have all females ^^, I'm able to nickname it if you wish.
> I'm in the middle of a battle but I'll add you as soon as I'm done


OK!
How much again? And no nickname please.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zoraluv said:


> I have all females ^^, I'm able to nickname it if you wish.
> I'm in the middle of a battle but I'll add you as soon as I'm done


OK!
How much again? And no nickname please.


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 25, 2014)

50 TBT ^-^. I'm going online now. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## toastia (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 25, 2014)

np! and ty C:


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 25, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Camillion (Aug 25, 2014)

Format
----
IGN: Mikasa
FC: 4613-8218-0857
Your order: Shiny Dialga (the one from summer I missed!) 250 TBT


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 25, 2014)

Camillion said:


> Format
> ----
> IGN: Mikasa
> FC: 4613-8218-0857
> Your order: Shiny Dialga (the one from summer I missed!) 250 TBT


Added! just lmk when you're on to trade


----------



## Camillion (Aug 25, 2014)

Ready!


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 25, 2014)

Camillion said:


> Ready!



Going online now~ I'll send it when I get the TBT C:

- - - Post Merge - - -

ty for trading


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 26, 2014)

Edited bump~ going to be online for the next 30min


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MayorMudkip (Aug 26, 2014)

How much for articuno?


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 27, 2014)

MayorMudkip said:


> How much for articuno?



Sorry for such a late response~

since it has decent IV/ lvl 100 I'm thinking around 200


----------



## Skep (Aug 27, 2014)

i have a few nicknameable shiny pokes.

geodude, plusle, floette, vanillite, lampent, female pyroar, helioptile, mime jr., growlithe, murkrow, pancham, banette, and bergmite.


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 27, 2014)

Skep said:


> i have a few nicknameable shiny pokes.
> 
> geodude, plusle, floette, vanillite, lampent, female pyroar, helioptile, mime jr., growlithe, murkrow, pancham, banette, and bergmite.



What color is the Floette and the nature of it, as well as the nature of lampent?

I'm getting a trophy chandlure but Id love to have a competitve one named Sia

cuz im cheesy as hell


----------



## Skep (Aug 27, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> What color is the Floette and the nature of it, as well as the nature of lampent?
> 
> I'm getting a trophy chandlure but Id love to have a competitve one named Sia
> 
> cuz im cheesy as hell



the floette is red and has a relaxed nature
the lampent has a lax nature


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 27, 2014)

Skep said:


> the floette is red and has a relaxed nature
> the lampent has a lax nature



I dont have a red so I'd like that C: sadly those natures dont work for me ;; they'll end up being trophy shinies. I can pay 75 for the floette though


----------



## Skep (Aug 27, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> I dont have a red so I'd like that C: sadly those natures dont work for me ;; they'll end up being trophy shinies. I can pay 75 for the floette though



okay! do you want it nicknamed at all??
also, i'll have to trade tomorrow, sorry B(


----------



## M O L K O (Aug 28, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## M O L K O (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 5, 2014)

What nature and date is your World14 Aegislash?


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 7, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> What nature and date is your World14 Aegislash?



Quiet C:

Sorry for the lack of bumps/response. I haven't been feeling well. I should be back full force now~


----------



## nammie (Sep 7, 2014)

for these two:
Happy Hour Inkay [ENG/PS'd] - 50TBT
Mega Kick Pikachu [ENG/PS'd] - 50 TBT

what exactly does PS'd mean...?


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 7, 2014)

It mean's they were obtained using a powersave. They are like the events but aren't considered legitament. It really only matters to people who are serious collectors of pokemon events. Either way I marked the price down because of it~. Hope that helps


----------



## nammie (Sep 7, 2014)

ah I see, thanks!


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes! I'm so happy you're trading these! If you're up for trading Pokemon, I would literally ask you if I could trade for all of them. However, if we're doing TBT, I think I'll have to limit myself, so could I buy:

Moon Oddish 
Sport Wurmple 
Sport Kricketot 
Fast Mareep - 
Moon Shinx
Dream Munna
Moon Sneasel
Moon Poochyena
Level Doduo
Moon Cleffa

If I'm doing math correct, that is 250?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 8, 2014)

IGN: Emma
FC: 1590-5149-5135
Your order:
Lvl 100 Shiny Rayquaza [Shiny]
Lvl 100 Jirachi 
Lvl 100 Mew [Shiny]
Lvl 1 Manaphy [hatched from ranger egg]
Lvl 69 Heatran 
Lvl 100 Raikou 
Event Meloetta
Shiny GAMESTP Suicine


If I'm asking for too many I don't mind cutting down my order, these ones are so hard to find and I need them for my living dex :3 (Plus I'm a sucker for shiny Rayquaza and Mew)


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 8, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Yes! I'm so happy you're trading these! If you're up for trading Pokemon, I would literally ask you if I could trade for all of them. However, if we're doing TBT, I think I'll have to limit myself, so could I buy:
> 
> Moon Oddish
> Sport Wurmple
> ...



I would love to trade bank ball for bank ball whenever you have the time  I saw some really awesome one's on your shiny list that I was tempted to buy just for the bankball lmao C: but yes 250 c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Colour Bandit said:


> IGN: Emma
> FC: 1590-5149-5135
> Your order:
> Lvl 100 Shiny Rayquaza [Shiny]
> ...



no its fine C: I just need to add up the total c:

1250 for all but I can lower it to 1200 if you'd like ^^


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 8, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> no its fine C: I just need to add up the total c:
> 
> 1250 for all but I can lower it to 1200 if you'd like ^^



Don't worry, I have plenty of TBT! I'll pay the full price now :3


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 8, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> Don't worry, I have plenty of TBT! I'll pay the full price now :3



tysm! I'm going to an appointment at three. I have the poke's ready and I'll add you after I send this c: If we can't trade before I leave around 2-ish I'll send them back to you ^^


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 8, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> tysm! I'm going to an appointment at three. I have the poke's ready and I'll add you after I send this c: If we can't trade before I leave around 2-ish I'll send them back to you ^^


Adding you now. I don't really have anything amazing to give you, so I apologise if you get trash Pokemon!


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 8, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> Adding you now. I don't really have anything amazing to give you, so I apologise if you get trash Pokemon!



it's no problem D: I prefer that actually! I'm getting on now. Hopefully I can hand them all to you right now. I hate being put on the spot by my family  ;;

Also I don't have the lvl 100 jirachi anymore ;; so I'm going to go ahead and give you the event lvl 5 one for no extra charge. 
Lastly the suicune has the Tag WIN2011 D: I thought all shiny suicune events were gamestop I'm dumb


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 8, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> it's no problem D: I prefer that actually! I'm getting on now. Hopefully I can hand them all to you right now. I hate being put on the spot by my family  ;;
> 
> Also I don't have the lvl 100 jirachi anymore ;; so I'm going to go ahead and give you the event lvl 5 one for no extra charge.
> Lastly the suicune has the Tag WIN2011 D: I thought all shiny suicune events were gamestop I'm dumb


That's okay for both the Jirachi and Suicune 
Just wondering, when will you trade me the Jirachi? I'm not rushing you or anything :3


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 8, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> That's okay for both the Jirachi and Suicune
> Just wondering, when will you trade me the Jirachi? I'm not rushing you or anything :3


I thought you recived the jirachi? Lemme check the PC, I just got back ;-; if I didn't give it to you by mistake I'm going to see if I can give you something extra to go along with it. I'm sorry for the mix up D:


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 8, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> I thought you recived the jirachi? Lemme check the PC, I just got back ;-; if I didn't give it to you by mistake I'm going to see if I can give you something extra to go along with it. I'm sorry for the mix up D:



It's okay, you quit the trade before giving me the Jirachi  I'll be online again tomorrow- heading to bed now. Don't worry about giving me anything else, you're already giving me a different Jirachi without charging me extra!


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 8, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> It's okay, you quit the trade before giving me the Jirachi  I'll be online again tomorrow- heading to bed now. Don't worry about giving me anything else, you're already giving me a different Jirachi without charging me extra!



If you're sure :/ I'm still going to put an item on him tho haha. I knew I was forgetting something but I was already running late. Anyway I'll make sure to catch you tomorrow


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 8, 2014)

insertnickiminajgifherecuzimtolazytopostit.GIF//BUMP​


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 9, 2014)

bumping <3​


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 9, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 10, 2014)

Check the reject bins, I just added a few more and cut the price in half <3


----------



## kokoronpa (Sep 10, 2014)

IGN: Zazie
FC: 4141-2604-8922
Your order: Bank ball Misdreavus, Murkrow, Sneasel, Shinx, Poochyena, Houndour, Absol + Male Zubat.
Totals to 180 TBT, if I calculated everything right. cx

(Additionally, if you still have the Male Larvitar, I'll buy that too.//)


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 10, 2014)

kokoronpa said:


> IGN: Zazie
> FC: 4141-2604-8922
> Your order: Bank ball Misdreavus, Murkrow, Sneasel, Shinx, Poochyena, Houndour, Absol + Male Zubat.
> Totals to 180 TBT, if I calculated everything right. cx
> ...



I do C: lemme get them out of pokebank and I'll get back online. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright I'm ready, lmk when you send the bells and I'll hit trade ^^


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 10, 2014)

Bump~~


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 10, 2014)

How can you have a Charmander in a Moon Ball? That's impossible.


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 10, 2014)

Flyffel said:


> How can you have a Charmander in a Moon Ball? That's impossible.


Illegal balls are marked with red. I got it from wonder trade so it's more than likely un-legit. I bred from it and traded one to someone before hand and it traded so it passes. 

Also note: The only Starters with 'bank balls' so to speak, are:

Totodile, Chikorita and Cyndaquil. This is through the colosseum

Great Balls, Ultra Balls, Net Balls, Nest Balls, Timer Balls, Repeat Balls, Dive Balls, Luxury Balls, and Premier Balls.
[Source:http://www.smogon.com/forums/threads/special-poké-ball-inheritance-guide-gp-1-1.3498616/]


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 10, 2014)

What IVs are on your love ball Bunery?


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 10, 2014)

RJtheACPlayer said:


> What IVs are on your love ball Bunery?



I just checked and the three I have don't have any perf IV, I can breed you one if you like


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 10, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> I just checked and the three I have don't have any perf IV, I can breed you one if you like



I would love that, 5IVs are sufficient (31/31/31/xx/31/31)


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 10, 2014)

RJtheACPlayer said:


> I would love that, 5IVs are sufficient (31/31/31/xx/31/31)



Np C: it might take a day or to but I'll work on it tonight C:


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 11, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> Np C: it might take a day or to but I'll work on it tonight C:



Please take your time :]


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 11, 2014)

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Please take your time :]



Finally got it done C: it's a male tho. Would you prefer a female?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey, I'm online now so do you want to do the Jirachi trade? :3


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 11, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> Hey, I'm online now so do you want to do the Jirachi trade? :3



yes  I had to clear out my friend codes so lemme re-add you <3


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the Pokemon! :3


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 11, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> Thank you so much for all the Pokemon! :3



np C: and ty!


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 11, 2014)

Bump


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 11, 2014)

Added Absol with EM to the reject bin


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 12, 2014)

here's a bump ~ <3


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 13, 2014)

aww thanks mia <333

and another bump~


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 13, 2014)

Another Bump C:


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 13, 2014)

Bumpie

Breeding for a female togepi so I have a bunch of HA togepi males with EM morning sun for 5TBT plus cubone's with perish song + Belly Drum EM's. 

aka I need to update the reject bin but I'm lazy


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 14, 2014)

Bump~

Added new pokemon to reject bin and for today only pokemon items are half off


----------



## Bunlily (Sep 14, 2014)

Your Dratini, may i ask what moves it has please?


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 14, 2014)

Naami said:


> Your Dratini, may i ask what moves it has please?



I have two actually. Since I breed for bank balls I end up with shinies sometimes.

Moon ball/Male/Adamant/Shed Skin/ Level 1/31 in speed, the rest is just above average/Moves are: Wrap, Leer, Exetreme Speed and Dragon Rush. 

The one I have listed is Male/Rash/6IV/with moves: Leer, Thunderwave/Twister and Dragon Rage.However I see the OT is Ash, and ID is 01337 so I'm almost positive this one is hacked.


----------



## Bunlily (Sep 14, 2014)

I just messaged you back but in case you check this first, i'll buy the one that you bred.


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 15, 2014)

Lvl 1 Dratini sold, and bump~


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 15, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 15, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## Labrontheowl (Sep 15, 2014)

What's the nature of the shiny rayquaza?


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Sep 15, 2014)

Could I get the Dream Ball Castform and a Dream Ball Togepi? 

edit: both from the reject bin, by the way!


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 15, 2014)

Labrontheowl said:


> What's the nature of the shiny rayquaza?


I'll check, it's in pokebank so give me a second C:


LindseyKate04 said:


> Could I get the Dream Ball Castform and a Dream Ball Togepi?
> 
> edit: both from the reject bin, by the way!



and np! I'll add you now~


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry, I forgot to check and see if you responded!


----------



## VioletPrincess (Sep 15, 2014)

I would like to buy your Liligant and Ninetails.


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 15, 2014)

LindseyKate04 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to check and see if you responded!


np c:just lmk when you're available to trade c:


SakuraPrimrose said:


> I would like to buy your Liligant and Ninetails.


It's 400 for both, lmk if you want to know what EVs are put in the Liligant 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Labrontheowl said:


> What's the nature of the shiny rayquaza?



I was just in pokebank and didn't look haha I'm dumb af. I want to say adamant but once again I'm not 100% positive. I'll VM once I get back on pokebank [might not be until tomorrow since its late here]


----------



## VioletPrincess (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh dear I don't really know much about pokemon. My daughter was looking through your list and likes her  Can I trade tomorrow? I need to catch some pokemon to trade.


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 15, 2014)

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Oh dear I don't really know much about pokemon. My daughter was looking through your list and likes her  Can I trade tomorrow? I need to catch some pokemon to trade.



haha its fine! just let her know her moveset is good for sweeping pokemon in doubles. That's really sweet of you to buy pokemon for your daughter C: I'll add an item to it for free [it helps power up a move that normally takes two turns and is useful for this poke c:]


----------



## VioletPrincess (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh thank you I will let her know. That is so nice of you. I a, looking for a few others like Diancie an also Minccino and Cinccino. I have a list but to find it right now would not be easy as we are preparing for a move.


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks like I keep missing you haha. I'll keep checking this tonight, and I should be available after about 6:30 PM MST tomorrow <3


----------



## coseacant (Sep 16, 2014)

If you have any left, can I get the Dream Ball Pachirisu from the reject bin?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Is your blues pidgeot gone?


----------

